# buying an entry level luxury watch



## browlciba (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm graduating and before i start working my dad wanna buy me a watch. We looked at some entry level watches from rolex, hublot and panerai. Just wondering if which brands or models would hold value well and suitable for youngsters. Besides that i'm not sure to choose whether a bracelet or a leather strap as i heard the cost and procedure of maintaining a leather strap is high and tedious.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Budget?


----------



## aero1977 (Oct 4, 2014)

If holding value is a major concern .. stick to Rolex … 
as far as strap or bracelet is concerned.. it’s a personal preference…
generally bracelets are more versatile… 
but if u prefer straps .. you can go that way … it’s not like you need a replacement every month..


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Get any Rolex at MSRP. 

Otherwise Omega or Cartier are solid. Cartier Santos is very underrated steel watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Rolex is always a safe play.


----------



## cordi7 (Jan 27, 2019)

If holding value is a priority - Rolex
If a big brand is important - Omega or Cartier
If you want something out of the box - Nomos


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Unless your dad has connections with a Rolex dealer, you probably won't be able to buy one unless you pay a big premium on the gray market. Omega has a lot of fun, youthful styles that are also incredibly well made for the money. The blue or white Seamaster 300M come to mind, or a Planet Ocean if you have the wrist to pull it off. The Tudor Black Bay 58 or GMT is another common go-to recommendation for a quality entry level luxury watch. What is your budget/wrist size? What styles do you prefer (dress, chrono, diver, everyday sport watch etc)?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

browlciba said:


> I'm graduating and before i start working my dad wanna buy me a watch. We looked at some entry level watches from rolex, hublot and panerai. Just wondering if which brands or models would hold value well and suitable for youngsters. Besides that i'm not sure to choose whether a bracelet or a leather strap as i heard the cost and procedure of maintaining a leather strap is high and tedious.


1. Hold value well: Of the three specifically that you mention, the best hold for value would be Rolex. That said, outside of that list, Breitlings like the Navitimer, Omega Speedmaster/Seamaster/AquaTerra, and other models from other brands can hold their value well too.
2. Suitable for youngsters: That depends - are you careful with your possessions? I wouldn't have trusted myself with a Rolex at 18 - 21 nearly as much as I would have trusted myself in my later 20s. Also, in my early post college years, I worked field work a lot and so my watches were quartz beaters that definitely got beaten up. Now, my higher end watches get desk time, and I have some autos that, 15 years ago, I wouldn't have work out in the field at all, but now, I do with no shame or concern.
3. Bracelet vs Strap: Bracelets will definitely hold up physically over time. That said, you may find straps are more comfortable. Also, straps can easily be cheaper to replace over, and over.


----------



## rado63 (Dec 15, 2011)

If I was just starting to get a first entry level luxury watch I would look at Rolex, Omega and the third choice could be any brand such as the Hublot or Panerai. Many may consider for a first watch Grand Seiko, TagHeuer, Breitling and the list goes on. Probably going to enjoy a steel bracelet more in a starter watch than a leather strap. As far as watches that hold value well from your list only Rolex does that which is why purchasing pre owned watches from other brands is a good way to get more watch after the original owner takes the depreciation hit.


----------



## jrb715 (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think most guys wearing Rolexes are going to be ingratiating at most first jobs--probably the same with Panerai and maybe with Hublot. I'd avoid all three. I do think Omega is a fine choice with all sorts of excellent watches to choose from, with designs that can be young without being showy. But at Rolex prices you might fly under the radar a bit with some very interesting watches from Glashutte Original (the Seventies on a bracelet would be a terrific if a little flashy young man's watch, the SeaQ on bracelet at a conservative size a reasonable dive watch; and on straps the Sixties, PanoInverse and PanomaticLunar could be interesting choices). Here's some Glashutte options that my twenty-six year old son approves of:

Seventies









SeaQ









Sixties









PanoInverse









PanomaticLunar


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I would suggest a Grand Seiko 9F Quartz model. The price is much better than the mechanicals yet you get the quality case and dials. Like others have mentioned, Omega or Breitling, would be others to look at. Vance.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Do not get a Hublot for your first watch after graduating. Just don't.


----------



## BillyJack (Sep 8, 2021)

Very kind of your father to want to do this. I'll likely do the same for my son when he graduates. 

For something that's seen as a luxury brand and is also a go anywhere, do anything watch I would recommend the Omega Seamaster 300. It's just as at home on your wrist under a sports coat or on the beach. It's an icon for enthusiasts but a sleeper watch for those that aren't in the know.


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

It seems you want something relatively rugged, interesting but not too blingy, and not too expensive.
I would recommend this one, you can get it on a strap as well:


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Get the one that you love the most. Really doesn't matter what others think. I kept walking into a Breitling AD over and over again staring at the same watch, salivating, nothing else mattered. Baught it, still own it. Eventually, your tastes will change a bit. Whatever watch that keeps you staring at the most, get.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

+1 on Omega. Their Seamaster Pro 300 is great, of course, if you're inclined toward dive watches. But I'd probably point you to the Aqua Terra for a GADA (Go Anywhere, Do Anything) watch that's perfectly age appropriate, but will still retain its charm as you grow older. The AT is perhaps a little better suited to bridging the gap between office wear and leisure time. Either way, buy it on a bracelet. You can then add a rubber or leather strap for versatility less expensively than the other way around.

I'd think any of several German brands might also be interesting, given your location. Damasko, Stowa, Sinn, Nomos, and Glashutte Original, are just a few worth considering, depending on your budget and style preference.


----------



## pbr87 (Sep 8, 2021)

browlciba said:


> I'm graduating and before i start working my dad wanna buy me a watch. We looked at some entry level watches from rolex, hublot and panerai. Just wondering if which brands or models would hold value well and suitable for youngsters. Besides that i'm not sure to choose whether a bracelet or a leather strap as i heard the cost and procedure of maintaining a leather strap is high and tedious.


My $0.02: Consider Grand Seiko too.


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

If someone else is paying, get a Date-just or an Oyster Perpetual. If your pops puts up a struggle, press the value retention aspect of Rolex. And remember, if you treat it properly it will outlast you on this earth.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

Omega Aqua Terra.

Looks young enough. Clean dial suitable for all occasions, versatile all day everyday. big and reputable brandname.

As a young adult, you don't want the prejudice people hold with Rolex, unless your dad owns a corporation and you will soon start as an intern.

So yeah, go with brands other than Rolex, and Omega would be a decent choice.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Omega, ANY Omega.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

HarrisLam said:


> Omega Aqua Terra.
> 
> Looks young enough. Clean dial suitable for all occasions, versatile all day everyday. big and reputable brandname.
> 
> ...


Just not the trendy green one. A few years from now you'll kick yourself for choosing it over other colors. Maybe blue if you want to project a sportier image. Black if you want that job promotion sooner.


----------



## Burgo27 (May 31, 2019)

For what its worth I would go for a Jaeger-LeCoultre. A lot less common then a Rolex and in my humble opinion better bang for your buck


----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Pick a popular model from omega if you go that route.


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rolex or omega. Honestly take your time man. Like many have said that Rolex will be a good investment. I was in a same spot when I graduated. Ended up w a tag Carrera. Love it but I def should have been more patient in choosing.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

First, you do not NEED to buy a brand new watch. You can buy a pre-owned watch in great shape.
Decide what you like, as it may or may not be the current style. These are quality timepieces and with proper service, will run well for many decades.
I'd stay away from Panerai since you mentioned you want quality.
Have whatever you are going to buy authenticated (especially pre-owned rolex)
Have fun!


----------



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

I would tend to ignore the investment/value advice because as a gift from your father, for an occasion in your life, you are unlikely to ever sell it anyway. I would focus more on something that has a more timeless aesthetic along with heirloom quality. Your lifestyle and intended career path could/should also help steer you. Hard to go wrong with a Rolex or Omega, as many have mentioned. I wear an Omega or an extremely cool Damasko most days. Be sure to get a watch of the quality that with regular servicing and care you can one day pass it on to one of your own kids. If your dads budget allows, get a watch on a bracelet that can also be swapped to various straps. It gives you a lot of versatility from one watch. Some watches, like the Tudor North Flag, have a relatively proprietary bracelet and attachment, and require a special strap. That really limits your strap choices. With a lot of Omega's and Rolex you have a wide choice of straps, like 20mm, that will work, and really change the look and vibe of the watch.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

For the many reasons stated, Omega is a great choice. Epecially if you dont want to wait two years on a list. 
The usual advice that I find to be best is to purchase the watch with the bracelet since this will give you more value. You can then choose from a sea of straps to fit your style.
Best to decide very soon if you want to include Omega as an option becuse more and more dealers are starting to do away with any discounts on Omega.
Have fun in your search.


----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)

I would suggest to not worry about value retention, thinking of a present as an investment is the wrong approach in my opinion.

More important is to find a watch that you’ll still want to wear in your thirties and forties (plus won’t have dated horribly in that time), and given it’ll be your only luxury watch something you can wear most days in most situations.

I think that disqualifies Panerai and Hublot which tend to be statement pieces and with many models you’ll struggle to wear under a normal shirt cuff. For Rolex I think you’d do well with a DJ in one of the classic dials.

Outside of the brands you mentioned I’d take a look at Omega Aqua Terra, JLC Reverso, various IWCs, Cartier Santos, perhaps the Zenith Defy Classic or a few others, and various Tudors. Have a browse of the WRUW threads and find stuff you like.


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hollywood Quiet said:


> First, you do not NEED to buy a brand new watch. You can buy a pre-owned watch in great shape.
> Decide what you like, as it may or may not be the current style. These are quality timepieces and with proper service, will run well for many decades.
> I'd stay away from Panerai since you mentioned you want quality.
> Have whatever you are going to buy authenticated (especially pre-owned rolex)
> Have fun!


I very much concur with buying preowned from an known AD.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

I agree with the precious suggestions, Rolex is a good option, either OP or DJ ideally from AD or pre-owned, Omega (Speedmaster, Aquaterra), Zenith (Chronomaster or El Primero Original), Tudor BB58 if you like diver style. 
Nomos, JLC, Cartier if you want something more "dressy". Finally don't forget Grand Seiko, plenty of options and very good value.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rolex Datejust Twotone


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Congratulations and welcome to the club. Choose something that appeals to you. Remember, you’re the one who will look at this watch all day long and you’re the one who’s going to admire it when you put it on your nightstand. Rolex, Tudor, Omega (my first luxury watch) or anything else. Shop around and decide what YOU like and what YOU can afford. Cheers!

Btw…. Christopher award makes some damn nice watches at an affordable price if you care to dip your toe in the water first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Congrats. I wish I grew privileged enough to be getting a watch for my graduation gift from my dad (though I did get a waterman fountain pen).

I agree with many about rolex as a first watch. If you can get it AT retail because your dad has connections, then I would get it, but be hesistant to wear it, as it can give a wrong impression, especially at work, as an entry level personnel. Hublot and Panerai also may give similar vibe.

With that said, I do recommend Tudor or Omega. Maybe Grand seiko, if you can find the one you like (so far, not my case). Specifically, I would suggest one of following (preference top to bottom), depending on genre:

All around sportwatches for dressing up and down (covers 95% of all occasions you need at life, from swimming pool to weddings, board room, maybe black tie event)
1. Aqua Terra - versatile time piece (dress up and down), no annoying cyclops, better dial finish than rolex dj imho.
2. Omega Railmaster - more vintage-y looking than #1, but same vibe. 
3. Tudor black bay 36 or 41 - Cleanest looking of all 3, but a bit mundane.
4. Rolex OP or Explorer 1 - if you can afford to get one AT retail, only ss rolex i can think of that will likely be "low profile" enough

Divers watches (except for black tie event, business suit downward, these should do)
1. Tudor black bay 58 - the proportions and the design are just..right...and it's a one-size fits all watch. 
2. Omega SMP300 - another classic from Omega, though not a big fan of the SMPbracelet looks for me.
3. Tudor black bay GMT - a bit chunky, but too chunky for any wrist under 7 inches. may not go under some cuffs. movement may have issues, but this is the sexiest watch you can get at this price rage (pepsi bezel really pops) imo.
4. Tudor black bay - basically #1, but too chunky for any wrist under 7 inches. may not go under some cuffs.
5. Omega Seamaster 300 - tooly looking, but still a nice vintage-inspired looking piece, but too chunky for any wrist under 7 inches. may not go under some cuffs. may not wear as comfy as tudor for some.
6. Omega Planet Ocean - great looking watch, best detailed watch out of all here (at least dial, case and bezel finish), but you better have the wrist (7.5 in or bigger) and DEF. will not fit under the cuff.

If you are willing to forego water resistance/watch versatility/selfwinding movement, etc., and just want a watch you can enjoy forever, then...disregard what i said and get a speedmaster pro. i do not think speedy is a great GADA watch, but if you just care about the watchmaking heritage and iconic look, without worrying about looks others may give you, cannot really think of any other option, besides speedy pro.


----------



## troye219 (Oct 4, 2018)

Can't go wrong with a speedy. Black bays are nice too


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

An Aqua Terra is hard to beat for its all around "1-watch" vibe. Think we need to hear about your tastes, activities, lifestyle.

I got a Tag Heuer professional when I gradjamatated college, don't wear it much but it's a fun piece and I'm glad I still have it.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

browlciba said:


> I'm graduating and before i start working my dad wanna buy me a watch. We looked at some entry level watches from rolex, hublot and panerai. Just wondering if which brands or models would hold value well and suitable for youngsters. Besides that i'm not sure to choose whether a bracelet or a leather strap as i heard the cost and procedure of maintaining a leather strap is high and tedious.


A rolex explorer. Might take some leg work to find a new one at retail...


----------



## cantona (May 18, 2011)

+1 for aqua terra!


----------



## jp2 (Jun 12, 2021)

IMO… Blancpain or IWC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

For what it's worth, it seems we are flogging a dead horse here. The OP shows no interest in engaging in the conversation


----------



## ladweller (Jan 12, 2022)

I would go with a vintage Rolex datejust 36, maybe a 1600-1603 reference. It's quite versatile between classy and casual, price is at entry-level, and you can resell without a loss in the future if you decide to graduate up to something else.


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

Rolex new, omega used.


----------



## shengsir168 (11 mo ago)

Omega


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

Have you considered Tudor?


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Get what you speaks to you, don't worry about it holding value. I drool over these: Zenith (chrono), Sinn 6068B, Nomos, Omega AT, Grand Seiko Spring Drive, Glashütte Original divers... all produce amazing watches.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

BBCDoc said:


> Get any Rolex at MSRP.
> 
> Otherwise Omega or Cartier are solid. Cartier Santos is very underrated steel watch.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the old Steve Martin skit on how to be a millionaire.

First....get a million dollars.......


----------



## Bullydog (Jul 25, 2012)

Rolex, but hard to come by these days. I've been on a waiting list for several months now. Used Rolex's are almost doubled in cost. Omega's are great all-around and pretty easy to get without waiting. My favs are the 50th Anniversary models, and Dark side of the moon. Tudor is always a win in my book for something close to a Rolex, considering Hans Wilsdorf took over Tudor in 1936. 
When I was young, I started with Seikos, Hamiltons, Oris, and then moved up the ladder to more expensive watches. It gave me an appreciation for watches and a sense of accomplishment when purchased on my own merits and grit. Best of luck and congrats on whatever you decide.


----------

